# 1964 GTO Fiberglass Hoods



## Vaughan Walraven (Jul 21, 2006)

Has anyone used a repo fiberglass GTO hood? I cannot find a metal one anywhere at the present time. My problem with the fiberglass hood is they all require hood pins which I don't want. None, that I have inquired about, have any provision for the main lock-down bolt. Has anyone modified a fiberglass hood to accomodate the lock-down bolt? The hoods all allow use of original hinges and safety latch.

Thanks!


----------

